# What about fscd?



## factoid (Aug 11, 2011)

Some time ago i read about fscd. Today I installed FreeBSD 9 beta, and there is no fscd in it.

Latest fscd update was 07.23.2011.
Fscd is dead? Will autor (or community) support it? Will it available at  FreeBSD 9 (current) or in port collection?

Sorry for my english.


----------



## factoid (Aug 12, 2011)

I got the answer from the developer of fscd, here it is:

"I completely missed the opportunity to get this in before we
did a feature freeze. I'm working on adding some security
settings to it and playing with startup options since the time
is now available.

Thanks,

-- 
Tom Rhodes"

Fscd still alive


----------

